# Louisdog and spring walkies!🌺❤️



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

It was so beautiful out today, I thoroughly enjoyed spending time with my loves! 

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...A-D27B-41A9-ADC9-84487BA484C2_zpsxt8uuvc0.png

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...0-D79C-4FC4-8DFB-5FC312010FCD_zps4ufe5pjz.png

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...E-9DA3-43A5-86E5-9FDE87E7666B_zpsgv53xrxh.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...1-B4C9-44D8-BB32-D8A553E0B922_zpsdrmjpxie.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...8-EEA3-4B34-B326-38D1663A2854_zpspy4acnuv.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...A-4A9E-4975-BA0D-3C6BA1FB1968_zpsjn3blaj0.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...5-D1DC-4376-85A9-C38BE27BA0C7_zpsts1sw7bb.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...1-B4C9-44D8-BB32-D8A553E0B922_zpsyqrgv91g.jpg


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

LOVE the pics and outfits, are the tutu's all in one......I think they are a must!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Aw! They are beautiful and so are you!


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

Lovely .


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

She is such a model! I'm going to have to show the hubby these and tell him Chewy needs a long hair sister!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> LOVE the pics and outfits, are the tutu's all in one......I think they are a must!



Thanks so much Deb! Miss your sweet presence around here. The Tutu isn't an all in one. The little mesh tutu is a piece in its own. It's cool because it can he layered over other things. And the tee can be worn by itself.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Aw! They are beautiful and so are you!



Thanks so much Katie!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

The photo of you all together is gorgeous! As always I love that they look like they are having so much fun.  I loved the T-shirt too, very pretty. I'm so glad you all had such a lovely day.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Love the pictures. Looks like you enjoyed your day. You look great and of course your babies always do too. I really like Ava' s new LD outfits. I think the tutu dresses look so much better on her then the pictures on the website. Now, as always, after seeing them on her I might have to reconsider getting them.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww great pictures, I love the ones of you with them!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Love the pictures. Looks like you enjoyed your day. You look great and of course your babies always do too. I really like Ava' s new LD outfits. I think the tutu dresses look so much better on her then the pictures on the website. Now, as always, after seeing them on her I might have to reconsider getting them.



Thanks Michele! I love the tutu dress even better in person. They would look great on Carolina. We've been having so much fun now that the weather is nicer. I hope summer is nice and long!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww great pictures, I love the ones of you with them!



Thanks Camille! I don't take very many pics, not even selfies! Lol. I just recently started posting on Facebook and I've had an account for 5 years. It's so weird!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kismet said:


> The photo of you all together is gorgeous! As always I love that they look like they are having so much fun.  I loved the T-shirt too, very pretty. I'm so glad you all had such a lovely day.



Thanks so much. The weather is so weird here, so when there is an opportunity to enjoy it, I take full advantage!😍


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

AmyAnn said:


> She is such a model! I'm going to have to show the hubby these and tell him Chewy needs a long hair sister!



Hubby needs to budge already and get chewy a furry sister to play with. 🐶😍


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

[QUOTE=chiwaamummy

Thanks so much! By now I'm hoping you have your little boy already ❤💕🐶


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhh, I love all the pics , especially the ones with you in it . I love the fabuleashes, love the cupcake mon tee , love the baby leo tutu dress on Ava and the star tulle dress on Ava too. LD added the other color in the cupcake mon tank and also added some more pink ones . I got my DC order today with the Organic mighty dresses. the material is so nice and soft. the XS fits Ellie much better in this one compared to the floral one ( My hero dress ) . Now, i'm only waiting for the wooflink fun summer dress for Ellie from DC , and my PP order


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ohhh, I love all the pics , especially the ones with you in it . I love the fabuleashes, love the cupcake mon tee , love the baby leo tutu dress on Ava and the star tulle dress on Ava too. LD added the other color in the cupcake mon tank and also added some more pink ones . I got my DC order today with the Organic mighty dresses. the material is so nice and soft. the XS fits Ellie much better in this one compared to the floral one ( My hero dress ) . Now, i'm only waiting for the wooflink fun summer dress for Ellie from DC , and my PP order



Thanks Elaina! I'm really pleased with the fit of everything too. Ava has a Tiffi blue SL collar that looks perfect with the Leo tutu. I saw that my DC ordered was marked shipped, but there is no tracking. Maybe I'll check today to see if she added one. I'm not ordering anymore dog clothes until there is a sale. I may order some pariero since the smile tanks are on sale now. I can't wait to see Ellie in her things.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks Elaina! I'm really pleased with the fit of everything too. Ava has a Tiffi blue SL collar that looks perfect with the Leo tutu. I saw that my DC ordered was marked shipped, but there is no tracking. Maybe I'll check today to see if she added one. I'm not ordering anymore dog clothes until there is a sale. I may order some pariero since the smile tanks are on sale now. I can't wait to see Ellie in her things.


same here. there are a few more LD things and one WL thing i'd like but i'm not ordering them until there's a good sale . same here.. i want to order some Pariero. i saw that the pink smile tank is already sold out in pink in Tootsie size :-(. but, i'd like the pink in Ellie and Minnies size and the mint for Tootsie. i also want the ichigo hoodie , the panda tank, and the Gena tank.


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

very sweet


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

boubou said:


> very sweet



Thanks so much 😊


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> same here. there are a few more LD things and one WL thing i'd like but i'm not ordering them until there's a good sale . same here.. i want to order some Pariero. i saw that the pink smile tank is already sold out in pink in Tootsie size :-(. but, i'd like the pink in Ellie and Minnies size and the mint for Tootsie. i also want the ichigo hoodie , the panda tank, and the Gena tank.



Hopefully Melissa will have another sale soon. I want order for some of my other dogs. I'm going to have to stick to Wooflink and Puppia for them. It seems Bailey can wear small med in LD and small in Pariero. Brax is in between both brands. And poor Kendall misses the mark every time lol. I want two smile tanks pink ss and mint s for Bailey, Ichigo ss, panda ss in yellow.

Looks like Pariero added two new things, the PEM tank and PEM hoodie. I don't know which designer they are channelling with this one though lol. The hoodies are perfect for a boy. I like the pink tank.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hopefully Melissa will have another sale soon. I want order for some of my other dogs. I'm going to have to stick to Wooflink and Puppia for them. It seems Bailey can wear small med in LD and small in Pariero. Brax is in between both brands. And poor Kendall misses the mark every time lol. I want two smile tanks pink ss and mint s for Bailey, Ichigo ss, panda ss in yellow.
> 
> Looks like Pariero added two new things, the PEM tank and PEM hoodie. I don't know which designer they are channelling with this one though lol. The hoodies are perfect for a boy. I like the pink tank.


i'm not in a rush for DC to have a sale. but I will put a small order in when she does. one of them is the pink sup tank for Ellie. maybe one for Minnie and Tootsie too, not sure... and the cupcake mon tank for Minnie
I did put a message in to Pariero but seems they are taking along time to respond :-(. I think they let everyone in Japan buy from the Sale things first before they let us in the US buy... so, I am hoping the colors I want in the smile tank will be available. I saw that the mint in S and SS are already sold out. i ordered a smile tank for each of the girls, and ichigo hoodie for each of the girls, the Panda tanks for each of the girls and the Gena tank for each of the girls. 

i like the PEM tank too but wow, its expensive just for a little tank. do you think it could be channeling Harley Davison ? the orange and black they use are popular Harley colors and they use the wings as a logo a lot....


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i'm not in a rush for DC to have a sale. but I will put a small order in when she does. one of them is the pink sup tank for Ellie. maybe one for Minnie and Tootsie too, not sure... and the cupcake mon tank for Minnie
> 
> I did put a message in to Pariero but seems they are taking along time to respond :-(. I think they let everyone in Japan buy from the Sale things first before they let us in the US buy... so, I am hoping the colors I want in the smile tank will be available. I saw that the mint in S and SS are already sold out. i ordered a smile tank for each of the girls, and ichigo hoodie for each of the girls, the Panda tanks for each of the girls and the Gena tank for each of the girls.
> 
> ...



Did you order directly from Pariero? Or did you email them for what you'd like to order? While you ordered a lot lol. Yeah I agree with you, it seems they always let Japan order first and LA is pretty much leftovers. I do t know why they'd do that. I didn't order from LA store because some of the pricing is different than the Japan site. I will email my order. Hopefully they get back soon. They do take awhile to respond. Which I don't like. I think the PEM tank and hoodie is channeling the designer brand MCM.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Well since the mint is sold out and ava is the only one who can fit Pariero, I'll just try and order one of the other color smile tanks, a panda, and Ichigo. Hopefully they don't sell out before these people eventually get the email. I don't like the way they do business. I've told the owner before that he really needs to add PayPal. It's a better way to pay, plus they send you email confirmation and alerts when your order shipped. And make sure you get your money back if there is an error.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Did you order directly from Pariero? Or did you email them for what you'd like to order? While you ordered a lot lol. Yeah I agree with you, it seems they always let Japan order first and LA is pretty much leftovers. I do t know why they'd do that. I didn't order from LA store because some of the pricing is different than the Japan site. I will email my order. Hopefully they get back soon. They do take awhile to respond. Which I don't like. I think the PEM tank and hoodie is channeling the designer brand MCM.


i messaged them thru email. yes, i saw that the pricing on the Japan site was better on some and will only order if i can get the Japan site price. ya... i know i ordered a lot. lol. but i have a feeling that maybe those smile tanks wont be available when they finally get back to us. if i cant get the pink for Minnie and for Ellie, i don't think i'll get any smile tanks at all. i love for the 3 chis to all match but one wearing a different color .. so , i'd rather order for the 3 at once . Oh , i never heard of the designer MCM.

** you are correct !!! i just looked up MCM and its the same logo . that's it for sure Official MCM Online Store: Luxury Leather Goods


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i messaged them thru email. yes, i saw that the pricing on the Japan site was better on some and will only order if i can get the Japan site price. ya... i know i ordered a lot. lol. but i have a feeling that maybe those smile tanks wont be available when they finally get back to us. if i cant get the pink for Minnie and for Ellie, i don't think i'll get any smile tanks at all. i love for the 3 chis to all match but one wearing a different color .. so , i'd rather order for the 3 at once . Oh , i never heard of the designer MCM.
> 
> 
> 
> ** you are correct !!! i just looked up MCM and its the same logo . that's it for sure Official MCM Online Store: Luxury Leather Goods



lol I thought so. We have an MCM store in Chicago. It's actually a pretty cool brand. Not as expensive as LV and some of the other designers. If those new things go on sale I'd love to order furor Bailey and Ava. I agree the smile tanks are clearly going to sell out fast. They are so lucky over there in Japan! I have loved and shopped this brand for years and have never seen it sell out this way. Or this quickly. I'd be happy with at least one of each of the things I want. I agree on the chis matching in different colors. You're lucky each of your girls can fit Pariero. Mine can't.


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> chiwaamummy
> Thanks so much! By now I'm hoping you have your little boy already ❤️💕🐶[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > :sad5: NO!!! Not yet, I miscalculated when he would turn 12weeks  my breeder just e-mailed me yesterday with his flight details and I will be picking him up from the airport here on June 5th. I can't wait but I will because he is deffinately worth the wait! His microchip has been registered to me and I have all his paperwork from the post office. I already bought him two cardigans and some nice shampoo and conditioner amongst other presents so he will be getting a photo  and a warm bath when he gets home!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

[QUOTE=chiwaamummy

Awwww so around this time next week.? You must be thrilled! I can't wait to see pictures of him. He's a lucky fellow already to have a mommy so anxiously prepared and awaiting his arrival. I'm sure he will love you and his new home.


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah I am happy though it isn't without a little bit of the sads I almost began to type 'her and she' because I have been thinking about my first chi a whole lot recently this isn't to say I won't love him just as much - it just differs. Yes he also has a snuggle bed in my bedroom which I looked just about everywhere to find the softest one online I could. My house is babyproof right now since I had my own baby not long ago so no treats for me, I think I need to go for walks myself .


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

chiwaamummy
Congrats to you on your human baby! I am sorry for your loss. I have not yet had to go through the loss of a pet said:


> http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae17/meoshyah83/8D3F5E3C-6A08-4500-9C40-2D1690833BF9_zpsytbr73nx.jpg[/url]
> And beautiful shag blanket by ️Bessie and Barnie ( also sold in Amazon)
> http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...0-D102-490C-9A71-2C91FD1A51F0_zpsdrdra8uo.jpg


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> chiwaamummy
> ️Bessie and Barnie bagel bed
> [url said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

[QUOTE=chiwaamummy

Hmmm there was a lot more to that message but not all of it came through lol. ???

I was saying congrats on your human baby. And that I hope you stick around and share lots of pics of the new baby once he's home. 
Also, Susan Lanci makes some really beautiful cuddle cups and shag beds. As well as Bessie and Barnie, seen in Ava's pictures, they can be found on Amazon.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...C-6A08-4500-9C40-2D1690833BF9_zpsytbr73nx.jpg

️Bessie and Barnie bagel bed


----------

